# Liquid De-icer Discussion - What works, What doesn't?



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

So Ive been busy debating liquid de-icing products in a thread I probably shouldn't so I thought I would start a new one. This thread is for feedback on products you guys have used and your experience with those products (application rates, spray methods etc). We are currently experimenting with straight up calcium chloride (liquidow) both sprayed off the truck and on the grounds. What application rates are you guys using and having success with?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I spray 2 liquids. 

90/10 salt brine/calcium chloride(Liquidow).....80-100 gallons per acre....all surface temps down to +5F...... complete melt in 15-20 minutes on 1" of snow. (dries off just like rock salt, but without any remaining noticeable residue)

Liquidow ..... 60 gallons per acre ......+ 5F surface temp and below .....3/4" of snow, -7F, complete melt in 45 minutes ( just don't like how the surface remains damp for days)


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

I am going into my 11th season using liquids. I started using a licensed ICE-BAN product, worked great, but very expensive. I currently use salt brine for pre-wet and direct application. This year I am experimating with homemade liquid cacl.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Jeff do you make your own stuff or buy it?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

LI've been using liquid for over 7 years... pretty much my local salt distributer said "Sorry we're out of Rock SAlt," This is Right after i bought a 8K V box.

ANYWAY! liquid and rock both have their times. Sometimes one is better than the other but it all depends on what you want to do. Straight up liquid calcium chloride never freezes. I really like liquid because i can keep it in the truck before/After and during the storm and not worry about it freezing or crystalizing.

My commercial accounts love it because no one really tracts it n their businesses! ALSO the lot looks better in terms of appearance i say, dont see that caulky (spelling?) residue on the lot like rock does. 
Liquid also cost cheaper. I pay like 14 cents a gallon...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Kubota 8540;1391082 said:


> I spray 2 liquids.
> 
> 90/10 salt brine/calcium chloride(Liquidow).....80-100 gallons per acre....all surface temps down to +5F...... complete melt in 15-20 minutes on 1" of snow. (dries off just like rock salt, but without any remaining noticeable residue)
> 
> Liquidow ..... 60 gallons per acre ......+ 5F surface temp and below .....3/4" of snow, -7F, complete melt in 45 minutes ( just don't like how the surface remains damp for days)


The dampness is something I noticed as well. It may bother me, but you say it completely drys out with a 90/10 mix? Im going to have to experiment this season and see if it is alright to let go.



DKG;1391353 said:


> I am going into my 11th season using liquids. I started using a licensed ICE-BAN product, worked great, but very expensive. I currently use salt brine for pre-wet and direct application. This year I am experimenting with homemade liquid cacl.


What is an ICE-BAN product composed of? Ive heard it mentioned a lot but never seen it for sale up here.



Triple L;1391383 said:


> Jeff do you make your own stuff or buy it?


We purchase everything direct from a wholesaler. Right now its straight calcium however they will do blends with nacl for us as well.

So far the spraying of the salt works great. Ive had some pretty extensive use of Geomelt products aswell and have found that they work best on pre-treated salt, not Direct liquid application.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Also forgot to mention that liquid works well because it prevents the snow from bonding to the pavement therefore you can scrape the pavement with the plow better. Its also works well if you pre-treat a surface before a light snow event... only thing is you can end up putting down more liquid than you need if you get more than say 1" of snow. 
Its also hard to sell to customers (Pretreating) especially if you end up getting nothing.


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

The product ICE-BAN is liquid mag chloride with corn steep as an additive. GEOMELT is simalar, except their additive is a sugar beet byproduct. At the time, I think it was close to $3.00 per us gallon. Our dollar was much lower 11 years ago, which would elevate the cost. The product was great, but not 10 times the price as great.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Spraying this year straight LCC, the only complaint would be the wet look that seems to linger. I am running a gas rig with electric solenoid valve. Going to be adding a sprayer on 25ft of hose for walks and hard to reach areas in the next week or so.


----------



## philpitters (Dec 30, 2011)

what coloring is put in cal chloride to know it was done


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

philpitters;1397206 said:


> what coloring is put in cal chloride to know it was done


Are you talking about when the Cal Chloride is sprayed on rock salt? Im sorry i dont understand your question..


----------



## philpitters (Dec 30, 2011)

when you use calcium chloride on walk ways we want to know that are employees sprayed area. thanks


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

philpitters;1398351 said:


> when you use calcium chloride on walk ways we want to know that are employees sprayed area. thanks


From what I have been told the dye dilutes, but I don't know how fast it dilutes or how long it remains visible.


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

How does liquid work with freezing rain? Just had a morning of it and had to salt 3 times. Good on the per visit accounts, killer on the seasonals.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

OrganicsL&L;1398569 said:


> How does liquid work with freezing rain? Just had a morning of it and had to salt 3 times. Good on the per visit accounts, killer on the seasonals.


$hitty! lol no it depends! 
If its like wet and slushy rock is better. From what i have experienced But i usually get away with the liquid. Last week We got a quarter of an inch of that wet Slushy snow. All Wee did was put the sprayer on low throttle and Pushed the whole Sub! Worked 10x better than it we would of just Sprayed the whole thing!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Other then Kubota who mentioned it before, what application rates do you guys use? We are thinking around 60 GPA for 30% calcium. I also spray my salt at 10 gal/ton. Ive set my salt truck up with a couple nozzles to apply 2 gal/minute to the ground while I salt. I find the little bit of liquid hitting the ground really helps the salt work.

Cheers


----------



## RIDOT87 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys I work for the RIDOT and I use a 3000 gallon tanker truck as my plowtruck. Most of the time (90%) I use Magnesium Chloride on all 3 bridges in our division ( Newport Pell Bridge, Mt. Hope Bridge, and Sakonnet River Bridge). While I realize that Magnesium Chloride is a lot better for the road (That's what they tell us), the environment and less costly, it has no where near the effect as when I have 3000 gallons of calcium going on the bridges and all the ramps.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Lynden-Jeff;1403568 said:


> Other then Kubota who mentioned it before, what application rates do you guys use? We are thinking around 60 GPA for 30% calcium. I also spray my salt at 10 gal/ton. Ive set my salt truck up with a couple nozzles to apply 2 gal/minute to the ground while I salt. I find the little bit of liquid hitting the ground really helps the salt work.
> 
> Cheers


40 to 80 GPA and usally alittle bulk stratigically placed.


----------



## RIDOT87 (Jan 12, 2012)

*2,000* gal sorry keyboard buttons getting old and stuck!


----------

